# creamed honey containers



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can order containers to sell creamed honey in?If I learn how to do it?Do you put the mixture in the containers that you are going to sell it in and let it crystalize, or dip it out of a bucket or large container that you made it in to sell in the small containers?Just learning about making and selling creamed honey,would like to add it to my other honey products at the farmers market here.Thanks for any help.Jack


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I use 12 oz clear plastic containers I get from a local wholesale restaurant supply store. Gordon Food Service Marketplace, but I don't think that they are in MO, Costco or Sam's might have something like that. They are very cheap but show the honey well. I think they are $6 or $8 for 50 with covers.

I mix up the honey and put it into the containers to harden. You may wish to experiment with that a bit.

Consider also flavoring it with dried fruit powder, I haven't tried, but it sounds really good. Some members on here use pecan powder and nuts for flavoring.

I don't sell a whole lot of it because my customer base isn't familiar with many different honey products....

Rick


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I use the 8oz glass hexs jars. I get them from Drapers in auburn nebraska. just north of Topeka Kansas. I mix my honey with a starter then pour into the hex jars to finish.:thumbsup:


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Copycat.  The 8 oz hex jars are nice and when you use the dried fruit become very attractive. The dried fruit and pecan meal can be ordered from Heartland Honey in Olathe Ks.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*containers*

Thanks to all of you.I have a oder in to Drapers now to pick up at Lake of the ozarks state bee meeting oct.31,&nov.1,so I will order some of the 8oz.hex jars.(any advise on how many to start with?).Also Heartland will be their.Looks like I got this post in at the right time.(isn!t this a great forum for info):thumbsup:


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Seems like one gallon of spun honey takes about 20 jars. Give or take a couple depending if you make it with nuts or not.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks to all of you,I!ve ordered some hex jars from Drapers and fruit powder from Heartland(wow fruit powder took a price jump)but I!ll save postage by picking it up at the state meeting.One other question,what is the selling price range of the 8oz.hex jars?By the way heartland was out of pecan powder.I have a hand flour grinder,was wondering if any of you have tried grinding your own?even thiking about walnut ummmm I just picked up 200"(now if I can get my wife to crack and pick them out).

Hex 8oz.jars(24) $6.45
1 lb.strawberry powder $35.00


----------

